# Buying on ebay



## Strikeitrich (Nov 28, 2011)

I was doing some research on melting down gold flake, I was always told by the sellers on ebay that flake was not meltable because it was flake and not solid, but I had an idea. What if you refined the flake in AR and then melted the newly made gold powder into an ingot? Would this work or is there another reason why flake is not used as bullion? :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 28, 2011)

Strikeitrich said:


> I was doing some research on melting down gold flake, I was always told by the sellers on ebay that flake was not meltable because it was flake and not solid, but I had an idea. What if you refined the flake in AR and then melted the newly made gold powder into an ingot? Would this work or is there another reason why flake is not used as bullion? :?: :?: :?: :?:



Most of the gold flake on Ebay is fake. Plain and simple, don't believe Ebay sellers, they will tell you anything to sell you their junk. You can search gold flake here on the forum for more info.

Jim


----------



## metatp (Nov 28, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Most of the gold flake on Ebay is fake. Plain and simple, don't believe Ebay sellers, they will tell you anything to sell you their junk. You can search gold flake here on the forum for more info.Jim



I bought some scrap on ebay that included gold flakes. The seller even said they were assayed to be 24k. the flake were just copper alloys. Easy to tell. One drop of nitric acid and the flake dissolve to give a nice blue solution.


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 28, 2011)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=9356&p=90962&hilit=gold+leaf#p90962


----------



## Strikeitrich (Nov 28, 2011)

I thought that most of the flakes were fake, so I purchased some Stannous Chloride and an acid gold test kit, and I only purchase flake on ebay that has a return policy. I certainly appreciate your responses.


----------



## qst42know (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't know anyone who bought flake and found any gold. 

Do be sure you can tell the difference between detecting a trace with your stannous and a genuine content. Someday a smart crook might add a trace for you to find.

For me I would rather spend my time finding real gold than running back and forth to the post office returning junk.


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Strike!

Gold flakes will melt into buttons & ingots. Some pic's of real gold flakes & the beautiful buttons after melting them. 8) 

Learn to recognize them. I bought 8 grams of nice gold flakes that looked ugly, but it was because the owner had run them thru mercury & nitric to burn the mercury, so, they're not nice & yellow.

Take care & be safe!

Phil


----------



## qst42know (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey! You didn't pan that on eBay. 

Nice pan by the way. 8)


----------

